# Best Wishes for 2018



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Happy New Year HayTalk'ers! Wishing everyone a blessed, safe, and prosperous new year! I appreciate you all allowing me to hang around, and for all the advice, support, and camaraderie.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Right back at ya!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Ditto.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Same here! Love this site and the people on here.


----------



## Smoothy (Apr 26, 2015)

To you as well and everyone else on here to. May 2018 be a safe healthy and prosperous year for everyone!


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I second that!!!!

Thanks for allowing this old hobby farmer to feel at home with the big dogs !!!


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

What all the ones above me have said...


----------

